# wallpaper pour 30" !!!



## Isag (17 Janvier 2006)

voilà pour les 30" et 7 autres résolutions à tendance pro-mac (pro-pc apple!) 
http://goirand.christophe.free.fr/images/nonore.zip

c'est l'objet d'un post sur mon blog:
http://goirand.christophe.free.fr/dotclear/index.php?2006/01/16/59-experimentation-graphique-wallpaper


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Janvier 2006)

Merci pour ta contribution 
Je te rappelle qu'il existe un post dedié aux productions de customisation. N'hésites pas a poster tes futures créations dans ce thread.


----------



## Isag (18 Janvier 2006)

merci, pardon j'aurais du mieux regarder...


----------

